# Eheim canister filter noise



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I cant tell which one, but isn’t a smaller filter I believe for a 30 gal approx. 
it was great for about a year. But the last month flow seems a bit weak, and it’s quite loud. Sounds like air trapped but I’ve done everything to ensure this isn’t the case. Not a grinding impeller type sound. 

It is quieter if I lay it on its side… and so far doesn’t leak!

Any tips for this appreciated, unsure where I should look.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it a low tank with the canister on the floor? If so it may be an issue with the length of the input/output hoses. If I recall correctly the input hose should be shorter than the output hose. I believe it has to do with head pressure/gravity/siphon length. I’ve had a similar issue with the classic model (2213). If you lay the filter on it’s side, do you get air coming out the output or does it cavitate and stop almost all-together?

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes it is a bookshelf tank, and the hoses are quite long!
Will try shortening to start. 
When lying on its side a very small amount of air does seem to escape, and there may be a slight increase in pressure. 
I believe this model needed to be below the tank, but this was not an option on my kitchen counter 😀


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The best fix would be to lower the canister below the bottom of the (the top of the canister being at the base of the tank or lower).

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

